# $20 oversight can ruin your day.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Your Vehicle, loaded with all that technology and family on the way to Yellow Stone: :wave:wow, the end.
A broken radiator cap, hoses, belt, fuses, vacuum lines, lack of battery maintenance,(dirty terminals/wires),expire antifreeze/coolant, small little things. You see sometimes we take this little things for granted and we worried more about the cell phone charger, music cd`s, sun glasses, ice for the cooler,etc. Tank full of petrol, new tires, nothing can go wrong, right, wrong, everything has an expiration date, moving and non-moving parts in a vehicle will wear down, temperature changes will destroy anything in time, specially rubber hoses/tubing, battery terminals/post need to be clean in order to maintain current flow, so is not what`s in your wallet as much as what`s in your trunk as far as spares and maintenance, take a day just to inspect your vehicle, lube it, touch motor components to see if they are loose
wires also are a problem, just like in a shtf situation, don`t take nothing for granted.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RTG you are so right, that is a lesson I had to learn the hard way many years ago. Now I carry a tote in the trunk that has every thing from antifreeze to window cleaner


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Ditto!
I just bought my 19 year old Eagle Scout a 1972 C-10Chevy pick up truck in fair shape.
350 V8 with a 350 turbo automatic trans so he can learn the what & where before he buys a new truck. Even if TSHTF never happens he will "Be Prepared" for life.
When the SHTF he will do well.
Always check your tires before you get in the car.
Check your fluids everyday, at least 3 times a week, once a week if you are really busy .
Carry a complete toolbox & a Automotive Repair Manual.
KNow how to use them by using them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I clean the battery terminals and cables on every vehicle I own at least once a year, no matter what.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

some other simple things, a cut coke can, can be wrapped around a split radiator hose and a couple hose clamps placed directly over the split as a temp repair depending on the situation.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I clean the battery terminals and cables on every vehicle I own at least once a year, no matter what.


I own GM vehicles with sealed battery connections so that I don't have to worry about that, when GM decided to go to back to the cave man battery connection system I decided that they wouldn't be selling me any of those vehicles.

Clean and sealed battery connections are very important, especially on computer controlled systems.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> I own GM vehicles with sealed battery connections so that I don't have to worry about that, when GM decided to go to back to the cave man battery connection system I decided that they wouldn't be selling me any of those vehicles.


I am not familiar with those. The only three systems I have used are "top post" and "side terminal" on cars, and "threaded stud" on large trucks.

Of the automotive ones, "top post" has been far more easier to remove, clean, install and keep maintained than "side terminal".


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

GM side post battery connections, in their original form and in decent condition are sealing, and don't need to be disssembled to be cleaned. Top post terminals if properly cleaned and sealed don't cause much problem either. but they are still about as cave man as you can get, especially the new thin metal strap clamps the most manufacturers put on the new stuff, someone breaks the seal layer of clear paint by boosting and next thing they have corrosion issues and electronics problems.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Along with the regular supplies most of us keep I'm never without duct tape, a wire coat hanger and a flashlight.


----------

